# ACS - RPL - Project Reports - References



## PCube (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

As I am not from ICT eq. degree, so for applying to ACS, I am writing RPL. 
In RPL, in Project Reports, below section asks for References (i.e. certified statements from Referees). (I think this is similar to stat dec.)
---------------------------------------------------- 
_vi.	References
References are required to substantiate the experience cited in the above project report. Please include verifiable certified statements from your referees. 
_----------------------------------------------------

In my case, I have Reference Letters from my employers (on letterhead) about my skills and roles (not specific to projects).
Will it be necessary to get Stat dec from manager/colleague stating the project experience mentioned in project report ?


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

PCube said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I am not from ICT eq. degree, so for applying to ACS, I am writing RPL.
> In RPL, in Project Reports, below section asks for References (i.e. certified statements from Referees). (I think this is similar to stat dec.)
> ...


Reference letter from employer stating duties and position is sufficient. You don't need to provide any other project specific declaration from your manager.

Instead, better to include contact details of your manager so that if required, they can verify with him regarding the projects. Remember to give his official email id as its always better !

Cheers !


----------



## vinaybj (May 1, 2013)

could anyone share across project report for RPL submission purpose will be used as refence copy. Preferably ICT business analyst


----------

